# Moebius Review



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

With the coming Moebius Jupiter 2, I was wondering if there were plans for review in some modeling or toy magazine. With the wonderful details and the great people involved in producing this model, I'm sure many copies would disappear from the store shelves. And let's not forget to mention all the third-party optional stuff that was made for it from lighting kits to decals. Definitely would make interesting reading materiel.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm... Great minds think alike? There are two such articles in the works that I know of, and one of them may indeed address a particular third party offering. So barring any last minute changes, you may just see something - but it will be a while due to the established deadline dates. As far as actual reviews of the kit by third party personnel are concerned, you can bet they will crop up, and I naturally expect them to be universally positive.
Ron G.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most magazines dont do their own articles but solicit them from their readership. You might find a little notice of its relase in something like FSM... but thats not the best model mag by far...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Most magazines dont do their own articles but solicit them from their readership. You might find a little notice of its relase in something like FSM... but thats not the best model mag by far...


FSM is an interesting publication. They are owned by Kalmbach, a company of the highest reputation and integrity. Since the retirement of their founder about a decade ago, they have been in the habit of rotating editors, which is a good thing for the most part. A few of these people, however, have been decidedly "sci-fi unfriendly," which, of course, is their prerogative. I only know that I got paid for a few articles around the time of the PL J2 release, and they were never published. And I have since discovered from others that this was not an isolated situation.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know some quite well known modellers who were very heavily featured early in FSM's history that no longer will work for them and refuse to submit stuff. Now they publish in Military Modelling, the Osprey Modelling series, etc.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Kits go to several publications for review as a matter of "standard procedure" I'm sure that FSM will get one along with at least a dozen other publications..
Reviews will certainly be published, however it does take time.... We are still in the throes of getting product out the door to customers - the review copies will go out as soon as we can get to it..
Dave


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

To the sci-fi unfriendly:

You would think that in today's day-n-age more of this stuff would be printed, particularly of a lesson learned after higher interest in Star Trek from years past when this show wasn't understood and not liked as or even as popular as it has become today, that they'd change their way of thinking. Unfortunately, sometimes not the case. Back then, Lost in Space was top rated, more so than ST. And it's still going strong! It's overwhelming that many people pop up outta nowhere and continue interest over a 44 year show. Half the work was already done by Moebius; I'm sure this company saw potential before investing into three models: the Chariot, Space Pod, and now Jupiter 2 not to mention four others who'd like to add to it. 

Earlier I mentioned that copies of this kind of stuff would disappear from the store shelves. I hope they're not Internet unfriendly and realize that today people also shop online. It's a shame to let this interest, this readership go to waste.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Reviews in print are certainly welcome, but I'm really looking forward to threads on this forum. Here we'll see several talented modelers at once demonstrating their skills - tweaking, pointing out useful techniques, modifying, warning about potential difficulties, adding cool lighting effects...
As has been pointed out print takes a while, and we only get to see one craftman's work. I enjoy the magazines, but I love this forum.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> Reviews in print are certainly welcome, but I'm really looking forward to threads on this forum. Here we'll see several talented modelers at once demonstrating their skills - tweaking, pointing out useful techniques, modifying, warning about potential difficulties, adding cool lighting effects...
> As has been pointed out print takes a while, and we only get to see one craftman's work. I enjoy the magazines, but I love this forum.


Very well put.....:thumbsup:


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

*On The Cover*

The Moebius J2 on the cover of this magazine:
http://fabgearusa.com/sci_fi_fantasy_modeller_16_1.html
So proud!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

The model on the cover is a build by editor Mike Reccia, but I don't know if he is actually doing the associated article. I wouldn't be surprised, as I happen to know that he is quite excited about this project. There will be other J2-related articles in his publication to follow this one. Expect this to go on for a while.
Ron G.


----------

